# Synchronmotor frequenzabhänigkeit



## cindy (20 November 2009)

Hallo Antriebsfreunde ich hab mal ne kleine Frage zu _Synchronmotoren 

Und zwar ich versteh ich die Bezeichnungen der max. Frequenz bei Un 400V /50Hz nicht ganz. Motor läuft ohne FU.

Also bei normalen Netzt 400V/ 50Hz __Drehzahl 3000 min–1

Abe wie ist das bei 
__
max. Frequenz 100 Hz bei UN = 200 V/50 Hz, max. Drehzahl 6000 min–1

zu verstehen? Doppelte Frequenz dopplete Drehzahl aber __UN = 200 V/50 Hz ?_


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2009)

... edit ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2009)

Die Frequenzangabe bei Un ist die Bemessungsgrundlage für die Wicklung des Antriebes.

Bei Un 400V/50Hz ist die Wicklung für 400V bei 50Hz bemessen. Wenn du diesen Motor mit einer höheren Freuquenz als 50Hz betreiben möchtest, musst du dementsprechend die Spannung erhöhen.
Mehr als 400V bekommst du aus unserem hier üblichen Netz nur umständlich heraus. Darum gibt es für den Fall dass du einen Motor mit z.B. 100 Hz betreiben möchtest andere Motoren. Im Datenblatt dann den mit 200V/50Hz. Wenn du diesen Motor mit 50Hz betreiben möchtest darfst du nur 200V anlegen. Wenn du die Frequenz bis 100Hz erhöhen willst, musst du die Spannung entsprechend der U/f-Kennlinie erhöhen.

Bei den Drehstrom-Asynchronmotoren wird ein Betrieb über der Nennfrequenz (z.B. 87 Hz) darüber gelöst, indem der Motor anstatt im Stern im Dreieck geschaltet wird.


----------



## cindy (20 November 2009)

Also heißt das das der _Motor 
(max. Frequenz 100 Hz bei UN = 200 V/50 Hz, max. Drehzahl 6000 min–1)

Bei Un 400V/100Hz  =  6000min-1 hat ?
_


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2009)

cindy schrieb:


> Also heißt das das der _Motor
> (max. Frequenz 100 Hz bei UN = 200 V/50 Hz, max. Drehzahl 6000 min–1)
> 
> Bei Un 400V/100Hz  =  6000min-1 hat ?
> _



Ja, bei 100 Hz drehen alle Motoren in der Liste die du angehängt hast mit 6000 1/min.
Das geht auch aus der Tabellenüberschrift hervor:
"2-polig, 50 Hz/3000 1/min"

2-polig ist die Wicklungsausführung. Mit dieser wird festgelegt in welchem Verhältnis das erzeugte Drehfeld zur Netzfrequenz steht.

Da gibt es eine einfache Formel:

n = f/p

f ist dabei die Netzfrequenz und p die Pol*paar*zahl des Antriebes.
Der Antrieb ist 2-polig, hat also ein Polpaar.
Demnach dreht sich das erzeugte Drehfeld auch mit 50 Hz -> also 3000 mal pro Minute.


----------



## cindy (20 November 2009)

Gut aber 200V/100Hz Netz usw. gibt es ja auch nicht wirklich!? 
Also sind doch dann diese Angaben her für der FU betrieb gedacht oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2009)

Früher wurden solche Netze auch mit
frequenzumformer gemacht, das sind Motor-
Generatorkombinatonen. Bei ums sind die
noch sehr present 100Hz/380V; 200Hz/133V;
300Hz/165V. Heute findet man mehr Frequenzumrichter
und die Motoren haben 200Hz/400V.
Frequenzumformer gibt es von der Fa Perske.


----------

